# Warm Hearts: Rec.



## callie (Feb 14, 2006)

In honor of Valentine's Day...

*Warm Hearts*

1/2 cup flour
1/4 tsp. ground cumin
1/8 tsp. salt
1/8 tsp. ground red pepper
2 Tbsp. cold butter, cut up
1/2 cup shredded pepper Jack cheese
1-2 Tbsp. water
grated parmesan cheese
1/2 tsp. paprika

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F.  In food processor bowl combine flour, cumin, salt and ground red pepper.  Drop the pieces of butter through the feed tube with the motor running.  Process until fine crumbs form.  Add the Jack cheese.  Process until well blended.  Add the water; process just until all the dough is moistened.

Turn dough onto waxed paper.  Form dough into a ball and flatten.  (you might need to wrap the dough in plastic wrap and refrigerate at least 30 minutes till easy to handle.)

On a lightly floured surface, roll dough to about 1/8 inch thick.  Using a small heart-shaped cookie cutter, cut dough, rerolling as necessary.  Place hearts on ungreased cookie sheet.  Sprinkle parmesan cheese on some of the hearts.

Bake for about 8 minutes or until hearts are golden brown around the edges.  Transfer to racks to cool completely.  Sprinkle paprika lightly over hearts without parmesan cheese.  Store tightly covered.

Note:  These weren't quite spicy enough for me.  I increased the red pepper.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 14, 2006)

Callie these look yummy..I've made a copy and will give them a try..Thank you. Knowing my gang, I bet I'd better up the pepper as well 


kadesma


----------

